# Michigan's Early Antlerless Deer Season Opens Sept. 15



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

The 2011 deer-hunting season kicks off in Michigan Thursday, Sept. 15, with a five-day early antlerless-only deer season in part of the state. Hunting will be allowed only on private land in portions of the Lower Peninsula. See the 2011 Antlerless Deer Hunting Digest available at license agents or www.michigan.gov/deer for a map of the areas open.

More...


----------

